# The Mandolin Club, new member



## Chef Niloc (Sep 9, 2011)

Well 20 years in the kitchen and i have avoided destroying my finger on one of these contraptions of death, but now I'm a member:thumbsup:

Sorry for the blurry and not bloody pics but i did not have time to take any good pictures, this is a 4 day old cut.
So here we go, all other members of the club may now post there initiation photos


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 9, 2011)

been there I had a julienne scar all down the palm of my hand for about a year. Once in a great while if the sun is just right I can still see a few fine lines.


----------



## 99Limited (Sep 9, 2011)

I bought one 10 years ago and it didn't take me long to figure out mandolins aren't finger friendly.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome Colin. The first of (hopefully not too) many.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 9, 2011)

Give me a sharp knife cut over that anyday - That's nasty.


----------



## Keith Neal (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to the club. Four years later and I still have a noticeable flat spot on my thumb. 

I remain leery of those things.

K


----------



## Keith Neal (Sep 9, 2011)

Of course, at the time I was having a cocktail and trying to impress a lady with my culinary genius and witty banter.

Mandolins and distractions are a bad mix.

K


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 9, 2011)

I still have dead spots on the tips of a couple fingers from those damn things. That's like a junior membership initiation fee right there. Only when you lose a couple of fingernails or acquire permanent nerve damage can you step up to the senior membership.

I'm at least a 4 time member. lol


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 9, 2011)

Proud to say I've never cut myself with one. I've only cut myself while cutting food twice, once trying katsuramuki with a friend's knife, and once a few weeks ago butterflying chicken breasts.

I use the hand guard. :razz:


----------



## rahimlee54 (Sep 9, 2011)

My wife cut herself with a mandolin so badly she had to use liquid band aid to stop it. She is banned from the thing. Your cut also looks rough.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 9, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> been there I had a julienne scar all down the palm of my hand for about a year. Once in a great while if the sun is just right I can still see a few fine lines.


 
+1, except mine are batonette. Jamming the tip of your thumb into it is the worst though. That hurts just lookin' at it. 

So which one did you get? The classic "Bron"?


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Sep 9, 2011)

my girlfriend got her palm one time, **** looked like a muppet's mouth! one of the worst wounds I've seen


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 10, 2011)

ecchef said:


> +1, except mine are batonette. Jamming the tip of your thumb into it is the worst though. That hurts just lookin' at it.
> 
> So which one did you get? The classic "Bron"?


 
Old beat up twenty year old bron with crooked bent teeth. I knew better, I even said this things gonna hurt and bam! That was it two seconds later.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 10, 2011)

I used " QuikClot on it, stuff is expensive but works.
http://www.opticsplanet.net/quikclot-first-aid-kits.html

I have two bron both with different blade set ups. They are old, but I have kept them sharp and clean for years. It drives me nuts when the guys bang them up on me. So this new prep cook was cutting up sweet potatoes and wrecking the mandolin, so in a rush I grab the potato with wet hands and wam! I should have known better, as dumb as trying to catch a falling knife.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 10, 2011)

QR wound seal ftw!!

Just so ya know all the parts on the bron can be ordered separately on the cheap to make em good as new.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 10, 2011)

+1 I've rebuild several. Just be careful not to bend the cutting plate or remove too much metal. Also, the new hardware is stainless and plastic, so no more rust!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 10, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> QR wound seal ftw!!
> 
> Just so ya know all the parts on the bron can be ordered separately on the cheap to make em good as new.


 
yup that's what I have done. Thats how I got the different blade setups, think they make 3 other setups other then what comes with a new one? I got the thinest set on one of them, cuts a 1/16th and one 1/8 th" stick. bUT



ThEoRy said:


> ordered separately on the cheap



I have never found the parts cheep. Cutter set is like 50-90.00 bucks, new blade 30-40, handle crank thing that always bends 25, Parts not cheep. Unless you know "the Place" thats got the "good price"?
I wish some one would make a set of teeth that were made of sharp tempered steel, that way thed would bot get all bent up, that drives me nuts! Wonder if the steel they use to make the teeth blades is temperable, that way just take the teeth off and heat treat them?


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 10, 2011)

Well cheap being relative to say purchasing a new one I suppose.


----------

